# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  अगर आपको इस फोरम का प्रशासक बना दिया जाय तो आप क्या कदम उठायेगे ।

## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो इस फोरम का प्रशासक बनना किसी भी सदस्य के लिये सर्वाधिक गर्व की बात है । 
प्रशासक का मुख्य कार्य होता है फोरम के सभी सदस्यो को साथ ले के चले ओर फोरम को नयी उच्चाईयो तक पहुंचाये । 
क्या आपके मन मैं भी कभी ये विचार आया है की अगर आप इस फोरम के प्रशासक होते तो फोरम की बेहतरी के लिये ये करते वो करते ---
अब आप अपने विचार इस सूत्र के माध्यम से व्यक्त कर सकते है-----
पर ध्यान रहे फोरम के प्रशासक फोरम के सबसे सम्मानित ओर ओर हाल मैं आदरणीय सदस्य होते है--अगर आप को लगता है की आप मर्यादापूर्ण पोस्ट कर सकते है ओर इस पद पे रहके कुछ अच्छा सोच सकते है---तभी अपने विचार लिखे--पूरे आदर सम्मान से---धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो कुछ विचार है क्या आपके ?

----------


## ingole

बहुत अच्छा विषय चुना है चाँद भाई, 
फिलहाल वर्तमान परिद्रश्य को देखते  हुए एक ही बात हर जगह महसूस की जा सकती है की सदस्यों के मनोबल में कहीं न  कहीं गिरावट जरुर आई है , वजह चाहे कोई भी रही हो. एक प्रशासक होने के नाते  सबसे महत्वपूर्ण कार्य जो होना चाहिए वो ये है की सदस्यों का इंटरेस्ट  फोरम और उसकी गतिविधियों में बना रहे इसके लिए जो कुछ मुख्य कदम उठाए जा  सकते हैं वो संशिप्त में इस तरह से हैं:
१ -- आपसी सामंजस्य और तालमेल  बिठाये रखने के लिए संवाद अत्यंत आवश्यक है, सदस्यों के साथ कुछ समय व्यतीत  करने से एक भावनात्मक जुड़ाव बन सकता है और सदस्य को भी ये पता रहेगा की  उसकी गतिवधियां फोरम के लिए असरकारक हैं और सदस्य अपने आप को इसका एक अंग  समझेगा.
२-- सदस्यों का उत्साह कायम रहे और उनके द्वारा मनोरंजन और  ज्ञानवर्धन का कार्य निर्बाध रूप से जारी रहे इसके लिए उत्साहवर्धन अत्यंत  आवश्यक है, इसके लिए कुछ इस प्रकार की गतिविधियाँ प्रारम्भ की जा सकती हैं  जिनसे सदस्य बढ़चड़कर आगे आयें और अपना योगदान दें. उदाह्रंस्वरूप कुछ  साप्ताहिक या मासिक प्रतियोगिता या इसी प्रकार का अन्य.
३-- और नए नए  लोग जुड़े और अपना योगदान दें इसके लिए आवश्यक है की इसके बारे में अच्छी  बातें बाहर जाएँ. मैनेजमेंट में एक कहावत है की "एक संतुष्ट ग्राहक आपके  लिए नए १०० ग्राहक ला सकता है". इसी बात को ध्यान में रखते हुए वरिष्ट और  पुराने सदस्य जिनका सकारात्मक योगदान इस फोरम में रहा है, उनको सम्मान मिले  और और उनका ध्यान रखा जाए.
४-- प्रबंधन के सदस्य और सामान्य सदस्यों के  बीच गहरी खायी नहीं होना चाहिए इसके लिए आवश्यक है की सदस्यों के साथ  नियमित संवाद कायम रहे और समय समय पर मीटिंग हों ( किसी सूत्र में ही)  जिसमे सदस्य अपनी बातें प्रबंधन के सामने रख सकें और पिछले समय अंतराल ( दो  मीटिंग के बीच का समय) में जो कुछ भी गतिविधिया हुयी उनके बारे में विचार  विमर्श किया जाए.
५ -- सदस्यों के अच्छे सुझावों को जल्दी से अमल में लाने की कोशिश की जाए.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बहुत ही अच्छे विचार है,  प्रतियोगिता इस फोरम पे बहुत जरूरी है।

----------


## nirsha

> बहुत अच्छा विषय चुना है चाँद भाई, 
> फिलहाल वर्तमान परिद्रश्य को देखते  हुए एक ही बात हर जगह महसूस की जा सकती है की सदस्यों के मनोबल में कहीं न  कहीं गिरावट जरुर आई है , वजह चाहे कोई भी रही हो. एक प्रशासक होने के नाते  सबसे महत्वपूर्ण कार्य जो होना चाहिए वो ये है की सदस्यों का इंटरेस्ट  फोरम और उसकी गतिविधियों में बना रहे इसके लिए जो कुछ मुख्य कदम उठाए जा  सकते हैं वो संशिप्त में इस तरह से हैं:
> १ -- आपसी सामंजस्य और तालमेल  बिठाये रखने के लिए संवाद अत्यंत आवश्यक है, सदस्यों के साथ कुछ समय व्यतीत  करने से एक भावनात्मक जुड़ाव बन सकता है और सदस्य को भी ये पता रहेगा की  उसकी गतिवधियां फोरम के लिए असरकारक हैं और सदस्य अपने आप को इसका एक अंग  समझेगा.
> २-- सदस्यों का उत्साह कायम रहे और उनके द्वारा मनोरंजन और  ज्ञानवर्धन का कार्य निर्बाध रूप से जारी रहे इसके लिए उत्साहवर्धन अत्यंत  आवश्यक है, इसके लिए कुछ इस प्रकार की गतिविधियाँ प्रारम्भ की जा सकती हैं  जिनसे सदस्य बढ़चड़कर आगे आयें और अपना योगदान दें. उदाह्रंस्वरूप कुछ  साप्ताहिक या मासिक प्रतियोगिता या इसी प्रकार का अन्य.
> ३-- और नए नए  लोग जुड़े और अपना योगदान दें इसके लिए आवश्यक है की इसके बारे में अच्छी  बातें बाहर जाएँ. मैनेजमेंट में एक कहावत है की "एक संतुष्ट ग्राहक आपके  लिए नए १०० ग्राहक ला सकता है". इसी बात को ध्यान में रखते हुए वरिष्ट और  पुराने सदस्य जिनका सकारात्मक योगदान इस फोरम में रहा है, उनको सम्मान मिले  और और उनका ध्यान रखा जाए.
> ४-- प्रबंधन के सदस्य और सामान्य सदस्यों के  बीच गहरी खायी नहीं होना चाहिए इसके लिए आवश्यक है की सदस्यों के साथ  नियमित संवाद कायम रहे और समय समय पर मीटिंग हों ( किसी सूत्र में ही)  जिसमे सदस्य अपनी बातें प्रबंधन के सामने रख सकें और पिछले समय अंतराल ( दो  मीटिंग के बीच का समय) में जो कुछ भी गतिविधिया हुयी उनके बारे में विचार  विमर्श किया जाए.
> ५ -- सदस्यों के अच्छे सुझावों को जल्दी से अमल में लाने की कोशिश की जाए.


मित्र आपकी बातों से सहमत हैं आजकल सामान्य विभाग में गतिविधि कम हो गई है इसका एक कारण जो हमे लग रहा है बहुत सारे सूत्र का बनना जिससे अच्छे सूत्र पीछे चले जाते हैं और फिर उस तरफ किसी का ध्यान नहीं जाता क्योंकि जो दिखता है वो बिकता है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र आपकी बातों से सहमत हैं आजकल सामान्य विभाग में गतिविधि कम हो गई है इसका एक कारण जो हमे लग रहा है बहुत सारे सूत्र का बनना जिससे अच्छे सूत्र पीछे चले जाते हैं और फिर उस तरफ किसी का ध्यान नहीं जाता क्योंकि जो दिखता है वो बिकता है


मान लीजिये आप इस फोरम के प्रशासक है,क्या कदम उठायेंगे इस समस्या पे ?

----------


## alymax

इगोल जी की बात से सहमत हुँ

----------


## Alaick

> १ -- आपसी सामंजस्य और तालमेल  बिठाये रखने के लिए संवाद अत्यंत आवश्यक है, सदस्यों के साथ कुछ समय व्यतीत  करने से एक भावनात्मक जुड़ाव बन सकता है और सदस्य को भी ये पता रहेगा की  उसकी गतिवधियां फोरम के लिए असरकारक हैं और सदस्य अपने आप को इसका एक अंग  समझेगा.


मैं आपकी इस बात से सौ फीसदी सहमत हूं, प्रियवर। फोरम वाकई विचार-विमर्श और  संवाद का एक बेहतरीन माध्यम है और इसी वज़ह से सदस्यों का आपसी जुड़ाव संभव  होता है, लेकिन यहां इसे कोई जरूरी नहीं मानता। यहां सिर्फ यह जरूरी है कि  आप आएं, अपने बनाए सूत्र में चुपचाप दस-बीस पोस्ट करें, आए हुए कमेंट्स को  कोट कर धन्यवाद दें और मन करे तो किसी अन्य के एक-दो सूत्र में 'बहुत  अच्छे ...' आदि कमेन्ट कर दें। यदि आपने कहीं विचार-विमर्श किया या आप कहीं  संवाद करते दिखे, तो वह भले ही सामान्य और फोरम के हित में बातचीत हो, उसे पटल से हटा दिया जाएगा या चौपाल में भेज दिया जाएगा। 
@ चंद्रशेखरजी, अगर आपको यह प्रविष्ठि अपने सूत्र के विषय से इतर लगे, तो कृपया इसे शिकायत करके डिलीट करवा दें। धन्यवाद।

----------


## alymax

आप ने भी सही कही, और   समय समय पर बिचारो का मँथन होना चाहिए


> मैं आपकी इस बात से सौ फीसदी सहमत हूं, प्रियवर। फोरम वाकई विचार-विमर्श और  संवाद का एक बेहतरीन माध्यम है और इसी वज़ह से सदस्यों का आपसी जुड़ाव संभव  होता है, लेकिन यहां इसे कोई जरूरी नहीं मानता। यहां सिर्फ यह जरूरी है कि  आप आएं, अपने बनाए सूत्र में चुपचाप दस-बीस पोस्ट करें, आए हुए कमेंट्स को  कोट कर धन्यवाद दें और मन करे तो किसी अन्य के एक-दो सूत्र में 'बहुत  अच्छे ...' आदि कमेन्ट कर दें। यदि आपने कहीं विचार-विमर्श किया या आप कहीं  संवाद करते दिखे, तो वह भले ही सामान्य और फोरम के हित में बातचीत हो, उसे पटल से हटा दिया जाएगा या चौपाल में भेज दिया जाएगा। 
> @ चंद्रशेखरजी, अगर आपको यह प्रविष्ठि अपने सूत्र के विषय से इतर लगे, तो कृपया इसे शिकायत करके डिलीट करवा दें। धन्यवाद।

----------


## groopji

और फोरम की तो मैं कोई ख़ास जानकारी नहीं रखता ... पर यहाँ के प्रशासक महोदय के बारे में इतना जानता हूँ की -


वो किसी अन्य फोरम में छद्म नाम से जाकर भिखारी की तरह सदस्यों को अपनी फोरम पर पद देने का लालच देकर निमंत्रित नहीं करते 


वो किसी अन्य फोरम के सदस्यों के बारे में यह प्रचारित नहीं करते की अमुक फोरम गंदी है ....बकवास है 


वो कभी तुनक कर गलत फैसला नहीं लेते ..... साथ ही कभी पलायन वादी विचारधारा भी नहीं रखते 


मेरा निजी मत है की ये फोरम लगभग अन्य सभी हिंदी फोरम की जननी है .......... 


और धन्य है ऐसे प्रशासक जिन्होंने एक हिंदी फोरम को सजाया संवारा और आज भी इसे शान से चला रहे हैं 

भले ही सक्रिय सदस्यों की संख्या में उतार चढाव आते रहे हो पर किसी को बली का बकरा बना कर अन्य फोरम की शान्ति को तहस-नहस नहीं करते 

अगर मैं इस फोरम का या किसी अन्य फोरम का प्रशासक होता तो इनके जैसी ही गुणवत्ता रखता .....


अंतिम लाइन सिर्फ इतनी सी कहना चाहूँगा की -

अगर बड़ा बनना है तो खुद को बड़ा बनाओ ..... दूसरों के पैर काट के बड़ा बनने से एकबारगी कोई भी बड़ा बन सकता है ... पर उसकी आत्मा जिन्दगी भर उसे कचोटती रहेगी


धन्यवाद ........ _(चाँद जी अगर आपको मेरी पंक्तियाँ सूत्रसंगत नहीं लगे तो मुझे प्राइवेट मेसेज के द्वारा अथवा यहाँ सूत्र में ही कह कर मिटवा सकते हैं)_

----------


## Alaick

> और फोरम की तो मैं कोई ख़ास जानकारी नहीं रखता ... पर यहाँ के प्रशासक महोदय के बारे में इतना जानता हूँ की -
> 
> 
> वो किसी अन्य फोरम में छद्म नाम से जाकर भिखारी की तरह सदस्यों को अपनी फोरम पर पद देने का लालच देकर निमंत्रित नहीं करते 
> 
> 
> वो किसी अन्य फोरम के सदस्यों के बारे में यह प्रचारित नहीं करते की अमुक फोरम गंदी है ....बकवास है 
> 
> 
> ...


धन्यवाद, मित्र। अंततः आपने साबित कर दिया कि मैं सही हूं। यह तीसरा अवसर  है, जब आप मुझसे मुखातिब हुए हैं। आपकी यह ईर्ष्या मेरे प्रति क्यों है,  मैं समझ नहीं पाया, किन्तु आपके अनमोल विचारों के लिए इस फोरम को कोटिशः  साधुवाद, निस्संदेह आप जैसे महानुभावों के प्रबंधन में रहते इसकी तरक्की  सुनिश्चित है। मैं किसी के बुलावे पर उपस्थित हुआ था, पर अब यह सुनिश्चित  हो गया है कि वह आमंत्रण छद्म था, हकीकत में प्रबंधन नहीं चाहता कि मैं  यहां रहूं, अतः आपके प्रति आभार प्रकट करते हुए मैं विदा लेता हूं। जो छद्म  रूप में आते हैं, उन्हें आप बेशक लानत-मलामत भेजें और प्रतिबंधित करें, यह  आपका (प्रबंधन का) जाती मसला है, मैं इसमें दखलंदाजी करने का अधिकारी नहीं  हूं। भविष्य में कृपया मेरी आईपी पर नज़र रखें, अब अगर कभी यह आपको नज़र आए,  तो कृपया उसे आजीवन प्रतिबंधित कर दें। साथ ही यह अनुरोध भी कि अब अगर कभी  मेरी आवश्यकता महसूस हो, तो कृपया मुझे फोन, एसएम्एस अथवा ई-मेल से  निमंत्रण न भेजें, बल्कि सार्वजनिक अनुरोध करें। सादर आभार। धन्यवाद।

----------


## groopji

> धन्यवाद, मित्र। अंततः आपने साबित कर दिया कि मैं सही हूं। यह तीसरा अवसर  है, जब आप मुझसे मुखातिब हुए हैं। आपकी यह ईर्ष्या मेरे प्रति क्यों है,  मैं समझ नहीं पाया, किन्तु आपके अनमोल विचारों के लिए इस फोरम को कोटिशः  साधुवाद, निस्संदेह आप जैसे महानुभावों के प्रबंधन में रहते इसकी तरक्की  सुनिश्चित है। मैं किसी के बुलावे पर उपस्थित हुआ था, पर अब यह सुनिश्चित  हो गया है कि वह आमंत्रण छद्म था, हकीकत में प्रबंधन नहीं चाहता कि मैं  यहां रहूं, अतः आपके प्रति आभार प्रकट करते हुए मैं विदा लेता हूं। जो छद्म  रूप में आते हैं, उन्हें आप बेशक लानत-मलामत भेजें और प्रतिबंधित करें, यह  आपका (प्रबंधन का) जाती मसला है, मैं इसमें दखलंदाजी करने का अधिकारी नहीं  हूं। भविष्य में कृपया मेरी आईपी पर नज़र रखें, अब अगर कभी यह आपको नज़र आए,  तो कृपया उसे आजीवन प्रतिबंधित कर दें। साथ ही यह अनुरोध भी कि अब अगर कभी  मेरी आवश्यकता महसूस हो, तो कृपया मुझे फोन, एसएम्एस अथवा ई-मेल से  निमंत्रण न भेजें, बल्कि सार्वजनिक अनुरोध करें। सादर आभार। धन्यवाद।


हा हा हा ...... मैंने किसी सदस्य विशेष के प्रति टीप्पणी नहीं की थी बल्कि फोरम के अंतरनिहित प्रशासकीय गुणों को उकेरा था ..... न जाने क्यों इसे आप अपने ऊपर लिए जा रहे हैं ....... रही बात फोरम की सलामती के लिए तो नियम सभी के लिए बराबर हैं ........ चाहे वो फोरम का सामान्य सदस्य हो अथवा नियामक ......... छींटाकशी करना और एक सामान्य सी बात में मीन मेख निकालना ....... बहुत आराम से किया जा सकता है किन्तु जब उसी छींटाकशी का एक भी छींटा स्वयम पर गिर जाता है तो ....... इसी तरह की बातें निकलने लगती हैं 

एक कहावत है तिनके को लेकर वो अभी मेरे स्मृति में नहीं आ रही है :mepullhair:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> यदि आपने कहीं विचार-विमर्श किया या आप कहीं  संवाद करते दिखे, तो वह भले ही सामान्य और फोरम के हित में बातचीत हो, उसे पटल से हटा दिया जाएगा या चौपाल में भेज दिया जाएगा। @ चंद्रशेखरजी, अगर आपको यह प्रविष्ठि अपने सूत्र के विषय से इतर लगे, तो कृपया इसे शिकायत करके डिलीट करवा दें। धन्यवाद।


मित्र किसी भी पोस्ट की शिकायत करना सदस्य का मोलिक अधिकार है,,सदस्य के मोलिक अधिकार पे आपकी टिप्पणी नाजायज ओर अतिता से पूर्ण है ,,ये किसी को अधिकार नहीं की वे दूसरों के मोलिक अधिकार पे अपनी बातों का द्वाब डाले । आप एक ही बात बार-बार लिखते है की मैं नहीं आऊँगा --किसी सदस्य विशेष से फोरम नहीं चल रहा --सूत्र कहाँ था कहाँ पहुंचा दिया आपने --धन्यवाद ।

----------


## jeet6162

*अगर मै ----- होता तो …………………*
*!.* सबसे पहले तो अपने होद्दे को मान रखते हुए सभी सदस्यो  का मान सम्मान रहे इस बात का ध्यान रखता, चाहे वो नवागत हो या फ़िर फ़ोरम का  भुतपुर्व नियामक हो या फ़िर बेन किया गया सदस्य हो 
*2.* हो सके उतनी कोशीस करुगा की सभी सुत्रधार की होस्लाफ़्जाई कर सकु ( मे मानता हु की काम कठिन है पर नामुम्कीन नही ) 
*3.*अगर कोई सदस्य का सुझाव मुझे पसन्द नही आता है तो भी मे उसे प्रेम से समझाउगा की पसन्द नही आने की वजह क्या है 
*4.* अगर कोई सदस्य मुझे निजी तोर पर पसन्द नही हे फ़िर मे मे उसे अपने पद की गरीमा को देखते हुए उसे मान सम्मान दुगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *अगर मै ----- होता तो …………………**!.* सबसे पहले तो अपने होद्दे को मान रखते हुए सभी सदस्यो  का मान सम्मान रहे इस बात का ध्यान रखता, चाहे वो नवागत हो या फ़िर फ़ोरम का  भुतपुर्व नियामक हो या फ़िर बेन किया गया सदस्य हो *2.* हो सके उतनी कोशीस करुगा की सभी सुत्रधार की होस्लाफ़्जाई कर सकु ( मे मानता हु की काम कठिन है पर नामुम्कीन नही ) *3.*अगर कोई सदस्य का सुझाव मुझे पसन्द नही आता है तो भी मे उसे प्रेम से समझाउगा की पसन्द नही आने की वजह क्या है *4.* अगर कोई सदस्य मुझे निजी तोर पर पसन्द नही हे फ़िर मे मे उसे अपने पद की गरीमा को देखते हुए उसे मान सम्मान दुगा


वाह भाई अच्छे विचार है।

----------


## robin hood

*अगर मै ----- होता तो …………………
१==हर सदस्य को पम का जवाब तुरंत देता 
२==अपने आपको सामान्य इंसान समझ हर सूत्र में रिप्लाई करता 
३==चोपाल पर अवश्य सदस्यों से वार्तालाप करता 
४==माफ़ी मांगने पर बेन खोल देता 
५==रेपो पावर पूर्ववत कर देता 
६==नियामकों और सदस्यों के अधिकार बढा देता जेसे सूत्र का नाम सदस्य स्वयं बदल ले ,
७==नियामकों कि गलती पर तुरंत कार्यवाही करता ना कि आँख मूंदकर सदस्य को बेन कर देता 
८==फोरम हित में किये गए सदस्यों के सुझाव पर अमल करता उन्हें कचरे के डिब्बे में नही भेजता 
९==सदस्य द्वारा गलती करने पर उसे सुनवाई का मोका देता 
१०==हर सदस्य के सम्मान का उतना ही ध्यान रखता जितना एक प्रशाशक के नाम का रखा जाता हें 

*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> हा हा हा अभी फिर आ जायेंगे ,ये कहने कि मैं नहीं आऊँगा :pointlol:


अब ये बोलते है की भाई मैं तो फोरम हित की चर्चा करता हूँ--मेरा बोलना है की शोचालय मैं बेठके प्रभु गुणगान कोण सुनेगा --सही जगह सही बात ही जायज है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *अगर मै ----- होता तो …………………
> १==हर सदस्य को पम का जवाब तुरंत देता 
> २==अपने आपको सामान्य इंसान समझ हर सूत्र में रिप्लाई करता 
> ३==चोपाल पर अवश्य सदस्यों से वार्तालाप करता 
> ४==माफ़ी मांगने पर बेन खोल देता 
> ५==रेपो पावर पूर्ववत कर देता 
> ६==नियामकों और सदस्यों के अधिकार बढा देता जेसे सूत्र का नाम सदस्य स्वयं बदल ले ,
> ७==नियामकों कि गलती पर तुरंत कार्यवाही करता ना कि आँख मूंदकर सदस्य को बेन कर देता 
> ८==फोरम हित में किये गए सदस्यों के सुझाव पर अमल करता उन्हें कचरे के डिब्बे में नही भेजता 
> ...


आपके विचारो का भी स्वागत है मित्र ,

----------


## Alaick

> मित्र किसी भी पोस्ट की शिकायत करना सदस्य का मोलिक अधिकार है,,सदस्य के मोलिक अधिकार पे आपकी टिप्पणी नाजायज ओर अतिता से पूर्ण है ,,ये किसी को अधिकार नहीं की वे दूसरों के मोलिक अधिकार पे अपनी बातों का द्वाब डाले । आप एक ही बात बार-बार लिखते है की मैं नहीं आऊँगा --किसी सदस्य विशेष से फोरम नहीं चल रहा --सूत्र कहाँ था कहाँ पहुंचा दिया आपने --धन्यवाद ।


यह टिप्पणी नहीं, अनुरोध था। आपको क्यों बुरा लगा, समझ से परे है। समझ-समझ का फेर है।

----------


## Alaick

> हा हा हा ...... मैंने किसी सदस्य विशेष के प्रति टीप्पणी नहीं की थी बल्कि फोरम के अंतरनिहित प्रशासकीय गुणों को उकेरा था ..... न जाने क्यों इसे आप अपने ऊपर लिए जा रहे हैं ....... रही बात फोरम की सलामती के लिए तो नियम सभी के लिए बराबर हैं ........ चाहे वो फोरम का सामान्य सदस्य हो अथवा नियामक ......... छींटाकशी करना और एक सामान्य सी बात में मीन मेख निकालना ....... बहुत आराम से किया जा सकता है किन्तु जब उसी छींटाकशी का एक भी छींटा स्वयम पर गिर जाता है तो ....... इसी तरह की बातें निकलने लगती हैं 
> 
> एक कहावत है तिनके को लेकर वो अभी मेरे स्मृति में नहीं आ रही है :mepullhair:


आपको चाहिए थोड़ा सा टॉनिक 'सिंकारा' ... फिर सब याद आ जाएगा। किसी को आप  उसी की नक़ल करते हुए जवाब देंगे (प्रबंधन में रहते हुए), फिर मासूम बनेंगे,  तो यह बहुत ही अनुचित है, बन्धु। काश, आप अपने बड़े भाइयों से कुछ सीख  सकें। बार-बार माफी मांग कर फिर वही हरकतें दोहराना एक सामान्य सदस्य को भी  शोभा नहीं देता, फिर आप तो ... ।

----------


## Alaick

> अब ये बोलते है की भाई मैं तो फोरम हित की चर्चा करता हूँ--मेरा बोलना है की शोचालय मैं बेठके प्रभु गुणगान कोण सुनेगा --सही जगह सही बात ही जायज है ।


कहा गया है कि सोते-जागते, उठते-बैठते प्रभु का स्मरण करते रहो। लेकिन शायद  आप इस मत से इत्तेफाक नहीं रखते। काफी मेहनत पानी में चले जाने पर  ऐसा होना लाजिमी है। आपकी पोस्ट संख्या आधी रह जाने का मुझे सख्त अफ़सोस है, किन्तु एक सवाल ...  इस हादसे के बाद आपने कई उल-जलूल सूत्र बना कर प्रबंधन की शान में जो कसीदे  काढ़े, वह कहां बैठ कर प्रभु का गुणगान था?

----------


## Alaick

> हा हा हा ...... मैंने किसी सदस्य विशेष के प्रति टीप्पणी नहीं की थी बल्कि फोरम के अंतरनिहित प्रशासकीय गुणों को उकेरा था ..... न जाने क्यों इसे आप अपने ऊपर लिए जा रहे हैं ....... रही बात फोरम की सलामती के लिए तो नियम सभी के लिए बराबर हैं ........ चाहे वो फोरम का सामान्य सदस्य हो अथवा नियामक ......... छींटाकशी करना और एक सामान्य सी बात में मीन मेख निकालना ....... बहुत आराम से किया जा सकता है किन्तु जब उसी छींटाकशी का एक भी छींटा स्वयम पर गिर जाता है तो ....... इसी तरह की बातें निकलने लगती हैं 
> 
> एक कहावत है तिनके को लेकर वो अभी मेरे स्मृति में नहीं आ रही है :mepullhair:



धन्यवाद ........ _(चाँद जी अगर आपको मेरी पंक्तियाँ सूत्रसंगत नहीं लगे  तो मुझे प्राइवेट मेसेज के द्वारा अथवा यहाँ सूत्र में ही कह कर मिटवा सकते  हैं)_

क्या मैं पूछने का अधिकारी हूं कि आपकी पोस्ट से यह पंक्ति इस सफाई से  लुप्त करने की आवश्यकता क्यों पड़ी? आखिर कितनी बार आप अपनी शर्मिंदगी इस  तरह छुपाएंगे?

----------


## sushilnkt

हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा ........................................लालच हमेसा मरवा ही देता हे।

----------


## groopji

> आपको चाहिए थोड़ा सा टॉनिक 'सिंकारा' ... फिर सब याद आ जाएगा। किसी को आप  उसी की नक़ल करते हुए जवाब देंगे (प्रबंधन में रहते हुए), फिर मासूम बनेंगे,  तो यह बहुत ही अनुचित है, बन्धु। काश, आप अपने बड़े भाइयों से कुछ सीख  सकें। बार-बार माफी मांग कर फिर वही हरकतें दोहराना एक सामान्य सदस्य को भी  शोभा नहीं देता, फिर आप तो ... ।


ईश्वरीय दया के चलते अभी तक मुझे किसी भी प्रकार के टानिक की जरूरत नहीं पड़ी है ..... (खुदा खैर करे ......... पर आपको टानिकों की बहुत जानकारी है) मैंने फोरम पर जो भी लिखा है किसी की नकल करके नहीं लिखा है मैंने यहाँ सूत्र संगत विचार ही लिखे थे पर अपने विवादप्रिय स्वभाव के कारण आपने सूत्र की दिशा को भटकाने का पूरा प्रयास किया और अंतत: उसमे सफल भी रहे ..... काश यही उर्जा आप फोरम की उन्नति के लिए लगाते ..........................

----------


## groopji

> धन्यवाद ........ _(चाँद जी अगर आपको मेरी पंक्तियाँ सूत्रसंगत नहीं लगे  तो मुझे प्राइवेट मेसेज के द्वारा अथवा यहाँ सूत्र में ही कह कर मिटवा सकते  हैं)_
> 
> क्या मैं पूछने का अधिकारी हूं कि आपकी पोस्ट से यह पंक्ति इस सफाई से  लुप्त करने की आवश्यकता क्यों पड़ी? आखिर कितनी बार आप अपनी शर्मिंदगी इस  तरह छुपाएंगे?


पद के कारण मेरी सभी पंक्तियाँ पत्थर की लकीर नहीं बन जाती ..... 


चूँकि नियम सभी के लिए बराबर हैं सो शिकायत करने के अधिकार सभी सदस्य मित्रों के पास हैं ....... और इसी के चलते मैंने उक्त पंक्तियाँ यहाँ लिखी थी .....

मैं शर्मिंदा होने की जगह शर्मिंदा अवश्य होता हूँ क्योकि मेरे अंदर शर्म है ......... बार बार पलायन की धमकी देकर वापस आना (सिर्फ विवादी पंक्तियों के साथ) मेरे स्वभाव में नहीं है

----------


## groopji

> कहा गया है कि सोते-जागते, उठते-बैठते प्रभु का स्मरण करते रहो। लेकिन शायद  आप इस मत से इत्तेफाक नहीं रखते। काफी मेहनत पानी में चले जाने पर  ऐसा होना लाजिमी है। आपकी पोस्ट संख्या आधी रह जाने का मुझे सख्त अफ़सोस है, किन्तु एक सवाल ...  इस हादसे के बाद आपने कई उल-जलूल सूत्र बना कर प्रबंधन की शान में जो कसीदे  काढ़े, वह कहां बैठ कर प्रभु का गुणगान था?


सुधारों को हादसे का नाम देना .... न जाने आपकी कौनसी मानसिकता को दिखा रहा है ....

----------


## faqrudeen

Bas kariye groop ji.. Dho hi dala aapne to

----------


## sushilnkt

> सुधारों को हादसे का नाम देना .... न जाने आपकी कौनसी मानसिकता को दिखा रहा है ....


बच्चे डर रहे हे!!!!! .................. कुछ तो रहम करो .......

----------


## draculla

> ईश्वरीय दया के चलते अभी तक मुझे किसी भी प्रकार के टानिक की जरूरत नहीं पड़ी है ..... (खुदा खैर करे ......... पर आपको टानिकों की बहुत जानकारी है) मैंने फोरम पर जो भी लिखा है किसी की नकल करके नहीं लिखा है मैंने यहाँ सूत्र संगत विचार ही लिखे थे पर अपने विवादप्रिय स्वभाव के कारण आपने सूत्र की दिशा को भटकाने का पूरा प्रयास किया और अंतत: उसमे सफल भी रहे ..... काश यही उर्जा आप फोरम की उन्नति के लिए लगाते ..........................





> पद के कारण मेरी सभी पंक्तियाँ पत्थर की लकीर नहीं बन जाती ..... 
> 
> 
> चूँकि नियम सभी के लिए बराबर हैं सो शिकायत करने के अधिकार सभी सदस्य मित्रों के पास हैं ....... और इसी के चलते मैंने उक्त पंक्तियाँ यहाँ लिखी थी .....
> 
> मैं शर्मिंदा होने की जगह शर्मिंदा अवश्य होता हूँ क्योकि मेरे अंदर शर्म है ......... बार बार पलायन की धमकी देकर वापस आना (सिर्फ विवादी पंक्तियों के साथ) मेरे स्वभाव में नहीं है





> सुधारों को हादसे का नाम देना .... न जाने आपकी कौनसी मानसिकता को दिखा रहा है ....


कौन सा डिटर्जेंट लेकर बैठे हो भाई?!!!!!!!!  :)

----------


## Alaick

> पद के कारण मेरी सभी पंक्तियाँ पत्थर की लकीर नहीं बन जाती ..... 
> 
> 
> चूँकि नियम सभी के लिए बराबर हैं सो शिकायत करने के अधिकार सभी सदस्य मित्रों के पास हैं ....... और इसी के चलते मैंने उक्त पंक्तियाँ यहाँ लिखी थी .....
> 
> मैं शर्मिंदा होने की जगह शर्मिंदा अवश्य होता हूँ क्योकि मेरे अंदर शर्म है ......... बार बार पलायन की धमकी देकर वापस आना (सिर्फ विवादी पंक्तियों के साथ) मेरे स्वभाव में नहीं है


बार-बार वापस आना ... इस सम्बन्ध में आप अपने उन उच्च पदस्थ प्रबंधन  सदस्यों से सवाल करें, जो मुझे आमंत्रित करते हैं, लेकिन संभवतः आपको सूचित  नहीं करते। ... लेकिन आपकी इन पंक्तियों ने यह अवश्य उजागर कर दिया  आप प्रबंधन में बैठ कर लोगों को जोड़ने का सबसे ज्यादा जरूरी कार्य कर रहे  हैं अथवा कुछ अन्य।
श्रीमान, यदि नियम सभी के लिए बराबर होते, तो मेरी  प्रविष्ठि से भी वह पंक्ति भी उसी खामोशी से मिटा दी जाती, जिस सफाई से  आपकी 'अनेक' प्रविष्ठियां लुप्त की गई हैं और श्री चंद्रशेखर आपकी टिप्पणी  पर भी आपत्ति करते।
विवाद प्रिय कौन है, इसके लिए कृपया यह भी याद रखें  कि विवाद की शुरुआत सदैव आपने की है, मैंने कभी नहीं। एक बार आपने स्वयं  सार्वजनिक माफी मांगी और आपकी गलती को प्रबंधन ने दो-दो बार स्वीकार किया है। यदि आपको प्रमाण की आवश्यकता हो तो कृपया मुझे बताएं।          
अपने  हस्ताक्षर को कृपया देखें। क्या यह प्रबंधन में शामिल किसी शख्स के लिए  उचित है। मेरी यह टिप्पणी इसलिए कि कुछ ऐसा ही सन्देश देने वाले हस्ताक्षर  के लिए प्रबंधन के ही एक साथी ने श्री 'द हीरो' को टोका था, किन्तु ... ।
आपकी अन्य टिप्पणियों का जवाब देना मैं जरूरी नहीं समझता, उनका फैसला सदस्यों के हृदय पर छोड़ता हूं। आपकी  यहां की गई प्रविष्ठियों का समर्थन करने वाले सदस्यों पर मुझे सिर्फ हंसी आ  रही है, वे अपने द्वारा की गई प्रविष्ठियों को कितनी जल्दी भुला देते हैं।  धन्य है, ईश्वर की महिमा।
अंत में ... फोरम किसी की जागीर नहीं होती,  वह सदस्यों के लिए होती है और नियमों के दायरे में सदस्य कुछ भी करने को  स्वतंत्र है और मेरी नज़र में मैंने आज तक किसी नियम का उल्लंघन नहीं किया,  नहीं तो अब तक तो आप मेरी आईडी का क़त्ल कर चुके होते। कृपया विचार करें।  धन्यवाद।

----------


## faqrudeen

> बार-बार वापस आना ... इस सम्बन्ध में आप अपने उन उच्च पदस्थ प्रबंधन  सदस्यों से सवाल करें, जो मुझे आमंत्रित करते हैं, लेकिन संभवतः आपको सूचित  नहीं करते। ... लेकिन आपकी इन पंक्तियों ने यह अवश्य उजागर कर दिया  आप प्रबंधन में बैठ कर लोगों को जोड़ने का सबसे ज्यादा जरूरी कार्य कर रहे  हैं अथवा कुछ अन्य।
> श्रीमान, यदि नियम सभी के लिए बराबर होते, तो मेरी  प्रविष्ठि से भी वह पंक्ति भी उसी खामोशी से मिटा दी जाती, जिस सफाई से  आपकी 'अनेक' प्रविष्ठियां लुप्त की गई हैं और श्री चंद्रशेखर आपकी टिप्पणी  पर भी आपत्ति करते।
> विवाद प्रिय कौन है, इसके लिए कृपया यह भी याद रखें  कि विवाद की शुरुआत सदैव आपने की है, मैंने कभी नहीं। एक बार आपने स्वयं  सार्वजनिक माफी मांगी और आपकी गलती को प्रबंधन ने दो-दो बार स्वीकार किया है। यदि आपको प्रमाण की आवश्यकता हो तो कृपया मुझे बताएं।          
> अपने  हस्ताक्षर को कृपया देखें। क्या यह प्रबंधन में शामिल किसी शख्स के लिए  उचित है। मेरी यह टिप्पणी इसलिए कि कुछ ऐसा ही सन्देश देने वाले हस्ताक्षर  के लिए प्रबंधन के ही एक साथी ने श्री 'द हीरो' को टोका था, किन्तु ... ।
> आपकी अन्य टिप्पणियों का जवाब देना मैं जरूरी नहीं समझता, उनका फैसला सदस्यों के हृदय पर छोड़ता हूं। आपकी  यहां की गई प्रविष्ठियों का समर्थन करने वाले सदस्यों पर मुझे सिर्फ हंसी आ  रही है, वे अपने द्वारा की गई प्रविष्ठियों को कितनी जल्दी भुला देते हैं।  धन्य है, ईश्वर की महिमा।
> अंत में ... फोरम किसी की जागीर नहीं होती,  वह सदस्यों के लिए होती है और नियमों के दायरे में सदस्य कुछ भी करने को  स्वतंत्र है और मेरी नज़र में मैंने आज तक किसी नियम का उल्लंघन नहीं किया,  नहीं तो अब तक तो आप मेरी आईडी का क़त्ल कर चुके होते। कृपया विचार करें।  धन्यवाद।


Bhaijaan yahan main ek baat kehna chahunga. Jaisa ki aapne kaha ki aap special request par aayr hain to groop ji ki baton ka jwaab unhi high authorities k dwara diya jana chahiye.

Groop  bhai aap bhi jis tareeke se baat kiye, bahut galat h ..

----------


## faqrudeen

> सुधारों को हादसे का नाम देना .... न जाने आपकी कौनसी मानसिकता को दिखा रहा है ....


Bhai hua yo haadsa hi h. Sudhaar to karna padha us ravi k karnaamon k karan

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

वो काम तो हो चूका है

----------


## loolugupta

bhai mai to registerd sadasyo ko vayask vibhag dekhne ki anumati pradan kar dunga

----------


## pkj21

ye bilkul sahi kaha gupta ji ne

----------


## pkj21

aisa jaldi se jaldi karna chahiye

----------

